# Offer accepted!!!



## Kauai Kid (Feb 12, 2012)

Bought our third week at Alii Kai II at Princeville.  Offer accepted Sat 11 Feb 2012.   

It is our favorite TS probably because it seems more like we are living there rather than vacationing there.

Getting a rush just thinking about three weeks in Paradise.  

I'll let the TUG community know about my experiences and time line with closing  so far it has been perfect with no problems.

Sterling.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone who likes "living" on Kauai as much as I do gets a thumbs-up from me.  Three weeks?  Way to go, Sterling!  

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2012)

Very awesome.  Congrats!!


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats Sterling!!! That's how I like to feel when we go to Kauai. We'll be there
For 16 days this trip. That's the longest we've stayed. Sounds like DW may be
Able to get 3 weeks off at one time from now on. We'll see if it happens when 
we start planning. If that does pan out, I'll be looking for a 3rd Pono Kai week.

I've never been by the Alii Kai II. I'm going to make sure we find it and check it
Out on this trip. Will you be going for 3 weeks in 2012 or 2013?


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 12, 2012)

Good for you, Sterling!  One more week's enjoyment of Bubba's Burgers!! 

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Congrats Sterling!!! That's how I like to feel when we go to Kauai. We'll be there
> For 16 days this trip. That's the longest we've stayed. Sounds like DW may be
> Able to get 3 weeks off at one time from now on. We'll see if it happens when
> we start planning. If that does pan out, I'll be looking for a 3rd Pono Kai week.
> ...



Be sure you get a tour of the refurbished unit.  Wow

Gotta wait till 2013 but that year will be 3 weeks at Alii Kai and 3 weeks at the Maui Schooner.  Can't stay away from our "critters" more than 3 weeks at a time.

After about 10 days I loose track of what day of the week it is.  How about you?

Sterling


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Loosing track of what day it is, is one one my favorite parts of long 
vacations. Hopefully one of the refurbished units will be open so we can take
a look. I'm heading over to LBR to check out a unit there also. I've been there a
few times but only to stop at Hawaii Timeshare Exchange. 2013 maybe my first
3 week trip but maybe in December over Christmas, we haven't decided yet.

We've usually always went in the fall. When is your favorite times of the year to
go? Besides anytime.:rofl:


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Loosing track of what day it is, is one one my favorite parts of long
> vacations. Hopefully one of the refurbished units will be open so we can take
> a look. I'm heading over to LBR to check out a unit there also. I've been there a
> few times but only to stop at Hawaii Timeshare Exchange. 2013 maybe my first
> ...



Oct is great on the Islands, February for whales, Jul-Sep to get away from Texas heat.

We tried this last year 2 weeks just before Christmas.  Airports and airlines just to crowded to be enjoyable. 

Pretty sure AKI will have their refurbed unit available for review.  Say hello to Tom Deinet for me.

There is a special assessment coming sometime this year someplace between $2-3k/wk as a guestimate.  From the improvements I saw it is a real bargain. 


Sterling


----------



## cwn (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!

I love Kaui. And Maui. And Kona. Love, love, love Hawaii 

I have been 18 days at my most. This summer - I am working on 3 weeks, would like 4! I will be going to Maui.

I have stayed on Kaui at Marriott and was happy 
I would love to go back and see your TS and the other one I keep reading about, Pono Kai.

I haven't stayed at the Schooner and would love to hear some details. I have seen photos. I usually stay in upper Kaanapali or Kapalua.

I haven't decided yet on one of my week's location on Maui yet for this July.

Reading your posts gets me excited about the islands!


----------



## cwn (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoo!! You will be there in 2 days! Jealous 





slip said:


> Congrats Sterling!!! That's how I like to feel when we go to Kauai. We'll be there
> For 16 days this trip. That's the longest we've stayed. Sounds like DW may be
> Able to get 3 weeks off at one time from now on. We'll see if it happens when
> we start planning. If that does pan out, I'll be looking for a 3rd Pono Kai week.
> ...


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

cwn
It's really close now. It's amazing how fast these trips come up sometimes.
Pono Kai is far from Marriott fancy but it feels like home to me. 
Maui is the only island I haven't been to yet. We're going to plan that, probably
in 2014. I would definitely take a trade into the Schooner but Maui is a tough
trade so we'll have to see what's availible when we decide on when we are going.

Sterling
I was worried about the hectic travel around the holidays. Even the trouble and
extra expense of the rental car. We will try it once and see how it goes but it
may not be next year. Maybe early December or January. We really like to miss
some of the winters up here but we always like October. Not as crowded and
nice weather, not too hot.

I plan on starting a tread for this trip. I'll try to post at night if anyone wants to
follow along. We should be able to post some pictures too.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeff:  I'll bet the Pono Kai maintenance fees won't wow you like the Marriott's either.  Look at the difference in MF's and there is your airfare to paradise.

The Schooner isn't as upscale as some of the Lahina properties but it is undergoing a nice upgrade too.  Unit by unit.

The thing I like best about the Schooner is that it is closer to the things we really like on Maui (except for Lahina port).

We were just on Kauai for two weeks in December and I could use a Kauai or Maui "fix" for 2-3 weeks right now.

Will have to wait until June.

Am looking forward to your pix.

Aloha,  Sterling


----------



## cwn (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been to Maui between Thanksgiving and Christmas and it was slow and nice  

I have also been several times for Thanksgivng and crowded! And, haven't gone for December Holidays- but I found that it dropped so much after Thanksgiving and was told it picked back up close to Christmas Day. The two weeks in between were wonderful, airlines were no problem either, even with FF flights.

I have traded many times to Maui with DAE to Kahana Sands which I like. And also to KBC (Diamond) which I also like. I have stayed at WKORV but it was with SPG points. Use points for 4 nights and 5th free! 

QUOTE=slip;1244425]cwn




It's really close now. It's amazing how fast these trips come up sometimes.
Pono Kai is far from Marriott fancy but it feels like home to me. 
Maui is the only island I haven't been to yet. We're going to plan that, probably
in 2014. I would definitely take a trade into the Schooner but Maui is a tough
trade so we'll have to see what's availible when we decide on when we are going.

Sterling
I was worried about the hectic travel around the holidays. Even the trouble and
extra expense of the rental car. We will try it once and see how it goes but it
may not be next year. Maybe early December or January. We really like to miss
some of the winters up here but we always like October. Not as crowded and
nice weather, not too hot.

I plan on starting a tread for this trip. I'll try to post at night if anyone wants to
follow along. We should be able to post some pictures too.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cwn (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't own at Marriott because of the MF. I would like to try the Schooner sometime. I see exchange and hot weeks on Trading Places often. 
I wish I could go now- I have been looking at flights a lot because they have been so low for Feb. (especially compared to August!)







Kauai Kid said:


> Jeff:  I'll bet the Pono Kai maintenance fees won't wow you like the Marriott's either.  Look at the difference in MF's and there is your airfare to paradise.
> 
> The Schooner isn't as upscale as some of the Lahina properties but it is undergoing a nice upgrade too.  Unit by unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

Sterling

How big is Alii Kai II, how many units? I very rarely see any units for sale.
Where did you find yours?


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2012)

CWN
We never get cheap flights to Hawaii from here. Consider your self lucky in
That regard. Sterling is right, the difference in the MF's does pay for my 
Airfare, even from Wisconsin.


----------



## cwn (Feb 13, 2012)

That's a great way to look at it. Getting to Hawaii is always the challenge. So far for me trading has worked so I pay mainland MF  





slip said:


> CWN
> We never get cheap flights to Hawaii from here. Consider your self lucky in
> That regard. Sterling is right, the difference in the MF's does pay for my
> Airfare, even from Wisconsin.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Sterling
> 
> How big is Alii Kai II, how many units? I very rarely see any units for sale.
> Where did you find yours?



All Alii Kai units are two bedroom two bath about 1100 sq ft

There are seven buildings:  each building has 4 condos up and 4 down

Some lucky folks own their condos so they all aren't timeshare.

After spending hours and weeks on the internet I found one at Advantage Vacations, LLC

There are three separate management companies at the resort:  Grand Pacific Resorts, Na Pali Kauai Club, and Sweet Water.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sterling. I always noticed Na Pali under your resort list
Also. can't wait to see a unit.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Thanks for the info Sterling. I always noticed Na Pali under your resort list
> Also. can't wait to see a unit.



Na Pali are vintage 1990

The new Alii Kai are vintage 2013

Never been inside a unit managed by Sweetwater.

Sterling


----------



## cowboy (Aug 20, 2012)

*Sweetwater alii Kai II*

Anyone interested in another week? Does anyone know who the named owner of Sweetwater Alii Kai II is and how to contact them?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

*Timeline--Hawaii Acceptance to Hawaii Deed*



Kauai Kid said:


> Bought our third week at Alii Kai II at Princeville.  Offer accepted Sat 11 Feb 2012.
> 
> It is our favorite TS probably because it seems more like we are living there rather than vacationing there.
> 
> ...



11 Feb 2012--Offer Accepted

7 Aug 2012--Deed Officially Recorded by the state of Hawaii

11 Aug 2012--Deed received in Texas--6 months to the day 

If you buy a Hawaii timeshare week be very, very, very patient.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 24, 2012)

cowboy said:


> Anyone interested in another week? Does anyone know who the named owner of Sweetwater Alii Kai II is and how to contact them?



Cowboy:  Try the front desk at 808-826-9988 to see if they have a management contact for Sweetwater.  The info should also be on your annual assessment paperwork.

Remember that their are three management companies at Alii Kai
1.  Grand Pacific
2.  Na Pali Kauai
3.  Sweet water

None of the units are furnished the same, have the same amenities, board of directors, etc.

Only the units managed by Grand Pacific will be remodeled and owners will get the special assessment... 

The units managed by Na Pali Kauai will eventually be sold and the proceeds divided among those who own weeks. 

I was informed there were Sweetwater Units for sale for $1000 when I was there in June 2012.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Aug 24, 2012)

Sterling

Are you going to replace your two Na Pali weeks when they sell? You'll be down
to six weeks on the islands then. That just doesn't seem like you'll have
enough. You better start shopping.


----------

